# Digging out Garden - How to dispose of soil/earth?



## Jimme (5 Jun 2009)

I'm planning on digging out my front garden in order to install a drive.  I will be displacing approx 20 meters cubed (5m x 4m x 1m) of dirt/soil/earth.  I've inquired about getting a skip but have been told that it would probably cost 1,000euro.  I have access to a trailer and would be happy to move it manually to a dump site, but would all the effort save me any money?

I assume that their are people out there who purchase dirt/soil/earth.  It would be a win-win situation if I could provide my earth to them.  Free disposal for me and free earth for them.  Does this seem plausible or am I living in dreamland?

Any advise is greatly appreciated - as you can probably I'm not out in the garden that often. Thanks.


----------



## JQ2002 (5 Jun 2009)

Any farmers in your area? you should contact them to see if they would take it.


----------



## Jimme (5 Jun 2009)

JQ2002 said:


> Any farmers in your area? you should contact them to see if they would take it.



Thanks for such a quick reply.  I hadn't thought of that.  I live in the city (a few miles from the countryside) so it might be tricky to find a farmer who would be happy to take the earth/soil from a stranger, but I'll have an ask around anyway.

Would be happy to hear any other ideas.  I live in Cork, if that makes a difference. Thanks.


----------



## jack2009 (5 Jun 2009)

Say it to your neighbours, some of them might be able to put the soil to good use.


----------



## iggy (5 Jun 2009)

Could you spread it over your back garden..if you have one of similar size?
A few years ago I priced getting a toilet in a premises I owned which involved digging out a channel for pipework and the price for removing the soil (`muck away` they called it) was by far the dearest part of the quote!


----------



## Clarelassie (5 Jun 2009)

You could always advertise the soil on jumbletown - there will always be someone looking for soil for their garden and if you bring it to them, it would be even better!


----------



## samanthajane (5 Jun 2009)

Advertising or even putting a sign up outside your house, saying free to take away. 

If you live closer to me i'd take it off you and more. My garden is like mountain climbing at the moment it's so uneven. I'm never going to be able to get it totally even as the 2 man hole things that i have in my back garden are about 5" higher than the path!


----------



## Timmore (5 Jun 2009)

Whare in Cork are you? I am in Midleton and might be interested!


----------



## steph1 (5 Jun 2009)

Post an ad on adverts.ie and advertise it as free to take away.  There is always somebody looking for soil, stones, etc.


----------



## baldyman27 (5 Jun 2009)

20 m3 is a lot of topsoil, over two truckloads. If you have come up with this figure by measuring your garden then you need to add 10-15 percent to this amount as soil 'bulks up' when it is dug out. If the trailer that is available to you is a car trailer then you have a fairly sizeable job on your hands. Try ringing the council to see if they are capping any dumps or landfills as they might be looking for soil.


----------



## Purple (7 Jun 2009)

Dig a hole and bury it


----------

